# Rangers wearing multicam



## Ravage (Feb 3, 2007)

Are these guys from the Regiment ? (I did notice the patch)


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

I sure dont know the answer to your question..but man! Those pics came up huge on my monitor LOL;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a combat patch from 3rd Ranger Battalion . I would say they are in 3rd Infantry


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2007)

3rd ID, mech infantry.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ravage, as PB said, that scroll is a combat patch. Combat patches are worn on the right sleeve, unit patches on the left.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 3, 2007)

Is that an Xbox controller in the 2nd pic? Where's that Landwarrior vid. I saw on Youtube? lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 3, 2007)

lmao it sure looks like it.  Nice bot lol


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2007)

RLK said:


> Is that an Xbox controller in the 2nd pic? Where's that Landwarrior vid. I saw on Youtube? lol


holy shit!!

hahahahahaahaha:doh: 

When I play, I don't wear my gear. LOL


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2007)

up,up,down,down,left,right, left,right,b,a,b,a,start


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2007)

Those pictures are ripe for some photoshopping or a Caption This thread.


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2007)

this makes me miss my xbox 360. I had to send it in for repair.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

ok..now those pics look normal size to me.  The first time I saw them this morning..the game controller was half the size of the page..and I thought..hmmmm...war games?? bwhahahahhaaa.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 3, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> ok..now those pics look normal size to me. The first time I saw them this morning..the game controller was half the size of the page..and I thought..hmmmm...war games?? bwhahahahhaaa.


 

I resized them


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> I resized them


Thanks PB..they are good pics and they look better this size.  I got a dandy view of the rocks on the ground the first time around.;)


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 3, 2007)

And atleast two of them are wearing the Crye armor chassis...

Crip


----------



## 104TN (Feb 3, 2007)

The uniform itself is by Crye Precision too. Shit's expensive as hell.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 3, 2007)

So they are NOT Rangers ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 3, 2007)

Ravage said:


> So they are NOT Rangers ?


 
No 3rd ID


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2007)

Ravage said:


> So they are NOT Rangers ?


The one with the combat scroll was at one time.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> The one with the combat scroll was at one time.


how does that work?  You can be a Ranger but not a Ranger?  Can someone 'splain that to the civi chick?:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 3, 2007)

He served in Ranger Battalion at one time. Then he went to 3rd ID for whatever reason. Chances are he was RFS'd or changed units for family reasons.


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> how does that work? You can be a Ranger but not a Ranger? Can someone 'splain that to the civi chick?:uhh:


As long as he never violated the Ranger Creed, he will be a Ranger for life.:cool: 

Once a Ranger, always a Ranger.;)


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> As long as he never violated the Ranger Creed, he will be a Ranger for life.:cool:
> 
> Once a Ranger, always a Ranger.;)


aaah I understand now..thanks ;)


----------



## Sdiver (Feb 3, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> As long as he never violated the Ranger Creed, he will be a Ranger for life.:cool:
> 
> Once a Ranger, always a Ranger.;)



LMAO

Not at what you said Luna, but something that happened the other night.

Got a call to respond to a "Man Down" at a private residence. Get on scene and PD is there. They tell us the guy is ETOH (drunk) and is having seizures, apparently he is trying to quit drinking, and is going through DTs. 

So we walk in and start our assessment of this guy. Is obviously drunk. Found out he just finished off a pint and a half of Vodka, in the past few hours. My medic is telling him, he has to go to the hospital to get checked out. he's saying no, he feels fine. So he and my medic are going round and round, with the PD saying he has to go. This guy just wont budge. 

While this is going on, I'm checking out his room, where he's at, and notice these, what appear to be "Certificate of Achievements" hanging on his wall. One was for Airborne, another was for SF, and another still, was for Ranger. They looked like (and what turned out to be) those fake CA's that anyone can print off a computer. 

So I pipe in and ask this guy...."So you were a Ranger?"
"Yeah" he says pointing up to his CAs.
"Which class?" I ask.
He kinda stumbles and says, "I was with the 82nd Airborne Special Forces."
Okayyyyyy.....I'm doing my best not to start laughing....
"So you were a Ranger then? Tell me what the last line of the Ranger creed is then.", not knowing it myself of course. ;) 
He looks at me like I've got a dick growing out of my head, and just sits there.
So I say...."Never shall I leave a fallen Comrade behind." 
He just looks at me dumb founded and I just say...."Come on, on the cot. You're going to the hospital."

He knew he had been caught, so he gets up and stumbles over to the cot, and off we go.


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2007)

:doh: hahahahahaahaha

drunk poser


----------



## Sdiver (Feb 3, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> :doh: hahahahahaahaha
> 
> drunk poser



Oh yeah. When he said he was with the 82nd Airborne Special Forces, I immediately thought of Eddie Murphy in _Trading Places_....

"Yeah I was with Special Unit Detachment Special Forces. I was all over Nam. I was in Bang Gong, Pun Tang,....I was all over that place. Agent Orange was my code name....yeah Agent Orange." 

The cops even had to step out of the room, because they started laughing. >:{ >:{


----------



## 104TN (Feb 3, 2007)

lol. Good story.

PS
The last stanza of the creed is: Readily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to fight on to the Ranger objective and complete the mission, though I be the lone survivor.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> I immediately thought of Eddie Murphy in _Trading Places_....
> 
> "Yeah I was with Special Unit Detachment Special Forces. I was all over Nam. I was in Bang Gong, Pun Tang,....I was all over that place. Agent Orange was my code name....yeah Agent Orange."


ROFL..I remember that..I liked it when he said he has no legs!  "Once you have a man with no legs you never go back"!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 3, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> "So you were a Ranger then? Tell me what the last line of the Ranger creed is then.", not knowing it myself of course.



You should have asked him the last line of the *Creed of the Specialist*. Bet you he didn't know that one either...


----------



## Lyle (Feb 4, 2007)

So will/is the military using multicam?


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 5, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> up,up,down,down,left,right, left,right,b,a,b,a,start



I loved Contra!


----------



## Looon (Feb 5, 2007)

Brewmonkey said:


> I loved Contra!


Contra rocked.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 5, 2007)

RLK said:


> lol. Good story.
> 
> PS
> The last stanza of the creed is: Readily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to fight on to the Ranger objective and complete the mission, though I be the lone survivor.



The last words are RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!


----------



## demo18c (Mar 5, 2007)

i like the uniforms. better than the current gray ones


----------



## Ravage (Mar 5, 2007)

Everybody likes the new ones, I like the old ones.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 5, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> ROFL..I remember that..I liked it when he said he has no legs!  "Once you have a man with no legs you never go back"!



And if you ever hook up with one, and he burns the biscuits, you sure as hell don't have to chase him very far for very long while wielding the cast iron skillet.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> When I play, I don't wear my gear. LOL



You Liar!   lol

-----------------

I have a question....

I knew the Regiment had authorised multicam for use, with these pics can I assume its been given a general OK for any unit to wear (commander dependent of course), I.E. has it been authorised at Army level?

Or is this simply a case of a commander OK'ing it for his unit?

I think a Change to multicam would be a great move for the Army to make, get rid of that gay grey shit! :2c:


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 5, 2007)

Regiment is its own monkey..... the regular army does regular army things

remember the whole part of usasoc thing


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Regiment is its own monkey..... the regular army does regular army things
> 
> remember the whole part of usasoc thing



Yeah I get that, thats kind of my point too, as these guys are regular Army.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 5, 2007)

i am willing to bet that they were assigned to land warrior temporarily for testing out that stuff.. lots of testing goes on at fort benning of all kinds of crazy shit.


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2007)

Ah....

Well fingers crossed it gets adopted, anything but the grey.


----------

